# ellos lavan la ropa (con lavadora) cada día



## Tömk

Guten Tag!

Wie sagt man "Ellos lavan la ropa (con lavadora) cada día" auf Deutsch?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Tömk,

es hängt natürlich ein wenig vom Kontext ab.
Wörtlich hieße es: _
Sie waschen die Wäsche (mit der Waschmaschine) jeden Tag._
oder, wenn es sich um die Kleidung handelt:_
Sie waschen die Kleidung jeden Tag._

Wenn es darum geht, mitzuteilen, dass die Wäsche jeden Tag gewaschen wird, sagt man es unpersönlich:
_Die Wäsche wird jeden Tag gewaschen._


Un saludo.


----------



## Tömk

> _Die Wäsche wird jeden Tag gewaschen._


Das heißt, mit einer Waschmaschine? Wenn das so ist, dann sehr gut, denn das meinte ich.

Wie soll man sagen "A y B lavan la ropa cada día (con la lavadora)"?: _A und B waschen die Wäsche jeden Tag?_

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Tömk,

es kommt darauf an, wer "A und B" sind. Wenn "A und B" Privatpersonen sind, dann kann man das so sagen: "A und B waschen die Wäsche jeden Tag (in der Waschmaschine)". Aber warum wird betont, dass das Waschen in der Waschmaschine geschieht? 

Wenn "A und B" die Bezeichnung einer Firma ist, dann würde ich eine andere Formulierung wählen, etwa: "A und B sorgen für die tägliche Wäsche (in der Maschine)".

Es wäre also gut, wenn Du genauer beschreiben könntest, in welchem Zusammenhang Dein Satz steht.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"waschen" heißt einfach nur "lavar". Falls der Kontext nicht formell ist, würde ich sagen "Bei A und B läuft jeden Tag die Waschmaschine."


----------



## kunvla

Tömk said:


> D
> Wie soll man sagen "A y B *lav*an la *ropa* cada día (con la *lav*adora)"?: _A und B waschen die Wäsche jeden Tag?_


Kann es sein, dass es dir die Kakophonie des möglichen deutschen Satzes angetan hat?
"A und B *wasch*en die *Wäsche* jeden [Wasch]Tag (in der *Wasch*maschine)".

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Tömk said:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Wie sagt man "Ellos lavan la ropa (con lavadora) cada día" auf Deutsch?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Si esto de que usen el lavarropas cada día es algo que molesta o no debería ser, en alemán también se podría decir:
Sie lassen jeden Tag die Waschmaschine laufen.
Pero como no nos das más contexto, estamos otra vez jugando  a las adivinanzas.
Saludos


----------



## Tömk

A und B sind Personen. Der Kontext ist (klingt das gut?), dass "ellos lavan la ropa (con la lavadora)". Manche Leute waschen die Wäsche "a mano" en una pila; deshalb habe ich "con la lavadora" geschrieben, um genauer zu sein.

Lavando ropa en la pila:






Pila para lavar ropa:





Viele Grüße!


----------

